# Aftermarket DRL Daytime running lights



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)

Hi. Can anybody help with the wiring of a pair of DRL led lights to my mk1 X trail, bearing in mind that i'm not experienced with wiring :newbie:, a 'dummy's guide' would be great as to which wire to connect to etc. The lights have 2 wires (+ & -) how/where would i connect these to enable that the lights come on with the ignition and go off with the ignition and maybe go off when my side/headlights go on at night? is this do-able? 

thanks in advance for any help!


----------

